# channel 7 news tonight for qld



## jedi_339 (Dec 5, 2011)

ok, trying to post this from my phone so apologies in advance if it stuffs up,Have a gander at the channel 7 news tonight in qld/brisbane, there's a special interest story which should interest a lot of you.Hopefully it's reported correctly and not sensationalized.That's all i'll say at this stage


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Dec 5, 2011)

give us a hint


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 5, 2011)

I think this thread is a little sensationalized, you need to watch but I can't tell you why lol. Mate if it's going to be on the news it's not much of a secret.


----------



## Colin (Dec 5, 2011)

whats it about? I never bother watching the news let alone commecial channels. 
no news is good news


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 5, 2011)

the news item should be about the rarity of the taipan in brisbane and the only reliable record of one in a certain area in a number of decades, whether they choose this line or another remains to be seen


----------



## miss2 (Dec 5, 2011)

why is it a secret?


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 5, 2011)

What time? I'll set an alarm, lol.


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 6, 2011)

well sorry folks, turns out it's meant to be shown tonight got put off for a day, i'm 400clicks west of brisbane at the moment so not really 100% in the loop.6pm aest time for anyone interested


----------

